# London get together



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

*On Sat 27th April.​*

Ok so the time is drawing closer and wondered who is interested in attending this month?

I am hoping to be there and looking forward to seeing a few others too as don't want to be sat on me todd, so who's up for it? Answers by reply so no postcard needed


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be there Sazz!  This is the 'official' thread for the London Meet:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=35425


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_Apologies Alan, can't see for looking these days, even had me glasses on too !

Please feel free to get rid of this one then _


----------



## StephenM (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't a better venue ber found? Going to Wetherspoons is akin to shopping in Aldis!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2013)

StephenM said:


> Can't a better venue ber found? Going to Wetherspoons is akin to shopping in Aldis!



It's a nice pub and suits the pockets of many who attend


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_Nowt wrong with Aldi, some say tis a shop best suited to pockets that shop there you know_


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Stephen before ripping apart the meet try and attend one yeah, cheeky man


Oops sorry you wont will you it will be in a Weatherspoons


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> *On Sat 27th April.​*
> 
> Ok so the time is drawing closer and wondered who is interested in attending this month?
> 
> I am hoping to be there and looking forward to seeing a few others too as don't want to be sat on me todd, so who's up for it? Answers by reply so no postcard needed



Saz ill see you there shall meet you at the door so i can take your half of the cocktail money x


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> Stephen before ripping apart the meet try and attend one yeah, cheeky man
> 
> 
> Oops sorry you wont will you it will be in a Weatherspoons





Steff said:


> Saz ill see you there shall meet you at the door so i can take your half of the cocktail money x




_LMAO as far as Weathies goes I thought it to be a pleasant one and off the cocktails this time, as the syn value would be through the roof but may be tempted to a suck on a straw!_


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _LMAO as far as Weathies goes I thought it to be a pleasant one and off the cocktails this time, as the syn value would be through the roof but may be tempted to a suck on a straw!_



Awww Saz you are a good girl far to good to be associated with "us" type who drink at that downtrodden establishment called Weatherspoons.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> Awww Saz you are a good girl far to good to be associated with "us" type who drink at that downtrodden establishment called Weatherspoons.



_Ah you say that but tis known (not well of course) that ones Halo does slip occasionally  Just a bit of a pain when it prevents me from walking fast though! _


----------



## ypauly (Apr 3, 2013)

StephenM said:


> Can't a better venue ber found? Going to Wetherspoons is akin to shopping in Aldis!



Lmao We upgraded the Birmingham meet to weatherspoons last year to be a bit more posh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Got me wondering now what a waitrose venue would be like


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_ROMFL @ Paul

I hope you have picked a good one for this year too Paul as I draw the line at Poundland you know_


----------



## ypauly (Apr 3, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _ROMFL @ Paul
> 
> I hope you have picked a good one for this year too Paul as I draw the line at Poundland you know_



99p store for us around here lol. 

Sadly we can't make the London meet as the sister in law has decided to get married on that same day.


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

ypauly said:


> 99p store for us around here lol.
> 
> Sadly we can't make the London meet as the sister in law has decided to get married on that same day.



Very selfish SIL Paul get her telt lol


----------



## ypauly (Apr 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> Very selfish SIL Paul get her telt lol



She will be.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 3, 2013)

_Saw the 99p in the Pallasades on one of my visits up north lol. Think the SIL is very inconsiderate there Paul but do hope you and the family have a lovely day and hope to make it to Brum in Sept be good to see you again as last time was in Oxford where you and the family so kindly took our wee poorly Di home_


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2013)

Most of Weatherspoons are excellent ! Buildings are in good nick & normaly old banks etc. There is a one in Hexham that was a cinema/theatre. Have a GOOD TIME


----------



## Mark T (Apr 3, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Most of Weatherspoons are excellent ! Buildings are in good nick & normaly old banks etc. There is a one in Hexham that was a cinema/theatre. Have a GOOD TIME


Wetherspoon's are a very good consistent chain of pubs - you always know what you are getting.  Yes, neither their beer or their food will set the world alight.

Which is quite useful if you are travelling with someone who has allergies or similar.  Some of the more upmarket pub/restaurants will liberally apply spices and other condiments to the food which has caused a few problems for us in the past.


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2013)

Dont worry Stephen has the knack of making snide comments that often offend and then never comes back to the thread lol.

Its quite amusing I nearly ended up working in the Shakesphere Head(other London pub we have used) in the kitchen applied for job there etc, heaven knows what Stephen would of thought of me then


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

_Wished you had of Steff as wasn't too impressed with the food there and the pimms was weak too! _


----------

